# ATC wideband ecu/cluster swap diy/tips



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

Okay this isn't a full diy, more like tips i had to find out the hard way. I take no responsibility for what you do to your own car.


*For a wideband conversion you will need what is listed and here is a tip or two*

-A wideband ecu. I used an AWW ecu from an 01 jetta. Then Unitronic sent me a different one because they put the wrong file on mine. But an AWW or AWP will work and VW ecus are much cheaper on ebay.

-Wideband engine harness or Raceline wideband conversion kit. That is what i used. Saved me so much time and effort. It also resistors vvt. I highly recommend it. The instructions on their website are spot on too!

-Wideband o2 sensor. Again i got one for a 03 jetta awp. $50 something at autozone. Direct fit and its a Bosch.

-Wideband ecu file and immo defeat. I used unitronic because i was already stg 2 narrowband. $200 for immo defeat and $100 to transfer my tune to a new ecu.

-Pull hard and straight out on your ecu. You DO NOT have to cut anything to get it out. I have had mine out 10+ times at this point

-All of the wrest of the atc sensors seem to work and be accurate including the square temp sender, no need to replace anything else.


Undecided:

-Wideband Maf. I have read yes and no on this. My car didn't run correctly with the atc maf in. Picked a new one at Autozone up for a 03 jetta awp. That was EXPENSIVE. $230 :banghead: I would order that online.

*Tips for putting an 01+ cluster in a 00 TT*

Your immo light will flash unless you swap all the immo stuff from a newer car. The 2000's do not have the correct immo coil something or another. I might de solder the led for it. It will not throw a cel though.

-You will need to cut and ground the break pad wear sensor wire.
-Cut and ground the high pressure oil warning light wire.

I cannot figure out how to remove the check oil pressure sensor light tho. Ground the pressure wire stops the annoying alarm though.

The 2000 cluster must not have used can bus to communicate with the ecu because i had codes in the cluster and ecu for no communications and my abs module threw a AWD no communications code. Also my miles till empty, mpg and tachometer did not work, so i pulled the harnesses apart for the instrument cluster and compared them to an 01+ wiring diagram and found that it lacked a "high and low" can bus wire. So i checked the connector at the ecu and said wires were there but i had no idea where they went. So i spliced them open and ran them to the instrument cluster also and bam, everything works!


Cluster can bus to ecu


Last post is the full cluster pinout.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5293180-Instrument-cluster-pinout

58 and 60 are the ecu wires. I put cluster green 19 to ecu 58 orange and cluster green 18 to ecu 60 orange w/ black



How i stripped the ecu wires.



Wrapped wires around the soldered. I then put liquid electrical tape and then real tape on them.



This is the inside of the plug. It has extra pins in every empty slot. Use a tiny screw driver to get them out, put your wires in the pins and gently push in.


That is all i really have but here is a few pictures of the raceline harness.





And then damn cops





Tags, mk4, jetta, cluster swap, wideband conversion, wideband swap, no tach, cluster.


----------



## NBturbo1.8t (Aug 27, 2010)

thanks for the writeup. two questions:

1) any issues on the wideband so far?
2) how do you like that f21?


----------

